# Harry Potter



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

come da titolo 

accettiamo i commenti di tutti, anche dei babbani e maghinò...:carneval:


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

_In Slytherin,
You'll make your real friends,
Those cunning folk use any means,
To achieve their ends!

_


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> _In Slytherin,
> You'll make your real friends,
> Those cunning folk use any means,
> To achieve their ends!
> ...



il cappello parlante  

mi sa che qui finivamo tutti a Serpeverde :rotfl::rotfl:

comunque, come dicevo di là.... ho veramente mal sopportato i cambiamenti ed i tagli apportati alle versioni cinematografiche... il 5 e il 6 sono veramente pessimi!


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il cappello parlante
> 
> mi sa che qui finivamo tutti a Serpeverde :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> comunque, come dicevo di là.... ho veramente mal sopportato i cambiamenti ed i tagli apportati alle versioni cinematografiche... il 5 e il 6 sono veramente pessimi!


Io più che altro, come molti fan, ero affezionata al filone dei malandrini e non sopportavo come erano stati resi..
Comunque non so oggi mi sento molto tassorosso


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io più che altro, come molti fan, ero affezionata al filone dei malandrini e non sopportavo come erano stati resi..
> Comunque non so oggi mi sento molto tassorosso


anche io .. e ho adorato i gemelli Wesley 

uh...e com'è ti senti tassorosso? no buono.....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come da titolo
> 
> accettiamo i commenti di tutti, anche dei babbani e maghinò...:carneval:


Sono una sua fan .....


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

Letti tutti i libri e ovviamente visti anche i film...
Mi piaaaaaaace!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Visto solo i film. Fino al prigioniero di Azkaban (il migliore, per scrittura, atmosfera, ritmo) una buona serie di film rovinata dai seguiti, terminando con un capitolo conclusivo semplicemente raccapricciante...
Non so se avendo in mente i film, mi verrà mai la voglia di leggere i libri (che saranno indubbiamente superiori in tutto alle trasposizioni cinematografiche)...


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Giusto perchè in casa Nicka non si è mai seguito...





Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto perchè in casa Nicka non si è mai seguito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADORO SUPREMO E TOTALE!! voglio anche io la mappa del malandrino :inlove::inlove: e la bacchetta!!


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

CRUCIO!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> CRUCIO!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



A me riesce discretamente bene il 'wingardium leviosa' letti tutti i libri più volte ;-)


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me riesce discretamente bene il 'wingardium leviosa' letti tutti i libri più volte ;-)


Sei una zozza senza pudore!!!!


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me riesce discretamente bene il 'wingardium leviosa' letti tutti i libri più volte ;-)





Nicka ha detto:


> Sei una zozza senza pudore!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: immagino non solo con le clave e i troll :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: immagino non solo con le clave e i troll :rotfl::rotfl:


"Leviooooosa, non leviosà!"


----------



## banshee (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Leviooooosa, non leviosà!"


comunque la mia celeberrima frase tanto amata da mastro oscuro "ha la profondità di una pozzanghera" è cit. Hermione vs Ron :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Gennaio 2016)

mai piaciuto troppo. Non ho letto i libri, ho visto un paio di film. Il primo libro l'ho regalato alla Befana a mio figlio, aspettero' i suoi commenti. Ora e' alle prese con i fumetti degli Avengers


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

E' morto Piton...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> E' morto Piton...


Lo stavo per scrivere io:
http://m.repubblica.it/mobile/r/sez...n_il_severus_piton_di_harry_potter-131252464/

Peccato, ottimo attore. Io lo ricordo più per il ruolo dell'arcangelo nel film Dogma e per il ruolo di Hans Gruber in Die Hard, ma vabbè...


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> E' morto Piton...


uh davvero? peccato....! era forte lui....mi è piaciuto molto in "Profumo" e "Ragione e Sentimento"...

anche se come Piton era veramente perfetto


----------



## banshee (14 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube;HgvrJcwaF1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgvrJcwaF1I[/video]


----------



## Spot (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> E' morto Piton...


Ho visto oggi 
Più che altro ho visto questa


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho visto oggi
> Più che altro ho visto questa



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

you have your mother's eyes


----------



## Spot (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> you have your mother's eyes


C'è un'intervista in cui gli chiedono di quotare l' "Always" di Piton.
Lui risponde "never"


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> C'è un'intervista in cui gli chiedono di quotare l' "Always" di Piton.
> Lui risponde "never"




poi tutti in fissa co sto "sempre", per me la frase migliore di Piton (dei film dico) rimane: "potrei vomitare"...


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> poi tutti in fissa co sto "sempre", per me la frase migliore di Piton (dei film dico) rimane:* "potrei vomitare"*...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quanto mi piacciono certe cose!


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Quanto mi piacciono certe cose!



"siamo sentimentali Potter" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "siamo sentimentali Potter" :rotfl::rotfl:


E' uno dei personaggi che mi è piaciuto di più...


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' uno dei personaggi che mi è piaciuto di più...


io l'ho odiato assai  ma anche molto apprezzato...


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io l'ho odiato assai  ma anche molto apprezzato...


Perchè odiato?!


----------



## banshee (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè odiato?!


nel 5 libro, perchè amavo Sirius...  

il mio personaggio preferito insieme a Bellatrix


----------



## Spot (15 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> poi tutti in fissa co sto "sempre", per me la frase migliore di Piton (dei film dico) rimane: "potrei vomitare"...


Quoto


----------

